# Not Happy



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope these meteorologist are as wrong about these temperatures as they are about normal weather forecast or will need to be traveling to hit any ice


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

FAKE NEWS!

We will be on the ice before Christmas.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Rooster said:


> FAKE NEWS!
> 
> We will be on the ice before Christmas.


I hope you are right Rooster


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Patience.... it should start getting cold into late winter.... 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=3


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I’m going north, if we have enough people we could charter a bus!!


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Lake of the woods baudett mn. Sean Westmans guide service. He’s already dropped an ice line.Booked him for 5days mid December


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Im going to make a trip to Minnesota in December. Swinging over to Devils lake for a couple days before heading back. Just picked up a new Kingquad 750. No more walking for this guy.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Rooster said:


> FAKE NEWS!
> 
> We will be on the ice before Christmas.


 We had ice before Christmas last year, and look where that led...haha I've got a ton of money wrapped up in ice gear the past couple seasons and haven't been able to use any of it. I'm praying to the ice gods every night!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Patience


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Inland lake water temps are dropping, but they haven't tipped the 40 degree mark yet.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Definitely nothing early this year based on the 10 day....the bottom would have to just drop out to be on by Christmas and that's unlikely


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Most of 20 acre private lake was frozen yesterday, water temp is there, just need a big cold snap


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone been watching that 15 day?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Starting Wednesday, we start the process! I've been ready to get at it since last February.


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Bring it on, I am definitely ready to walk on water.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I’m not taking any chances, booked a cabin at Pilgrams Village in Cadillac for the last week of December! I’m going to spend New Years on the ice....they better have ice!!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I was in the Cadillac area for Thanksgiving at my brother-in-laws house. They live on a small lake and the ice was starting to form the day after Thanksgiving. Melted by end of day but water temperatures were obviously ready for ice.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Bluegillin' said:


> I was in the Cadillac area for Thanksgiving at my brother-in-laws house. They live on a small lake and the ice was starting to form the day after Thanksgiving. Melted by end of day but water temperatures were obviously ready for ice.


Now that’s what I want to hear!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Highs around 20 and lows in single digits are starting to pop up now at end of 15 day.....ITS HAPPENING FOLKS


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> Definitely nothing early this year based on the 10 day....the bottom would have to just drop out to be on by Christmas and that's unlikely


Looks like the bottom WILL drop out! On by Christmas for sure if the forecast holds up....highs around 32 for a week straight will definitely make fishable ice...


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

hardwaterfan said:


> Looks like the bottom WILL drop out! On by Christmas for sure if the forecast holds up....highs around 32 for a week straight will definitely make fishable ice...


Looking colder than that now!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ill bet some guys start posting by the 18th at the latest based on the forecast


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Still have my fingers crossed for my annual., predicted 1st Ice Date of:
*DEC 15th*


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!!!


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Polar vortex on its way and its supposed to stay for 1.5-2 weeks I heard


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Then warm up to 57 and be windy for 3 days.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I was looking through my pics on my phone to see when I got out the first time last year. Dec-15! I'm thinking it's gonna be close to that date again! Hopefully we have good ice from mid December to early March this season. Without all of the warmups in-between all of the good ice making days and nights. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, I'm thinking the weekend of 16-17th there will be fishable ice somewhere. First to find it wins


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> First to find it wins


I like that game


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> I like that game


Bad news Dave, I got the place that'll have it first in mind and it's not what everyone thinks. Not palm road I'll tell you that much


----------

